# [EVDL] household generator/generator head question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How do these generators typically work i.e. permanent magnet, other type of field coils, etc.? I'm also thinking about some of the A.C. generator heads that are advertised from time to time that could be used as a regen current source. Options for onboard regen (for a typical series DC motor) that I know about are modified vehicle alternator, modified A.C. induction motor, generator head, DC series motor used as generator. Any others?

TIA





____________________________________________________________________________________
Need a vacation? Get great deals
to amazing places on Yahoo! Travel.
http://travel.yahoo.com/

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

